# Help!



## GregColnago (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I have posted this in a different section and a nice, helpful chap called Fast Ferd recommended I post it here!

I've had a range of opinions on what model this bike is and would love it if some Colnago experts could help! It is going to be my restoration project this year (and probably the next 5!) though knowing what it is will be a great starting point hehe!



















Thanks! Greg


----------



## EarleMosley (Feb 8, 2005)

Its a Colnago Super. I raced that bike in the early 80's and still have it. Mine is from 1981, same color also with the chrome forks


----------

